# Looking for friends in Sotogrande



## Rea660 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have recently moved to Sotogrande with my husband and our 15month son and I am in need of other mothers for chat and maybe the odd glass of wine! My little boy goes to nursery during the day so I am free for lunches. Any information on the area, groups I should know of etc would be gratefully received.

Thanks!


----------



## Lara83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi where abouts in Sotogrande do you live?


----------



## Rea660 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I currently live in Valgrande but we are looking for a villa at the moment. I have ventured to Duquesa, la Linea and Gibraltar but it's not quite the same as shopping in UK!


----------



## Lara83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, im currently living in Pueblo Nuevo with my husband. Would be good to meet new people


----------



## Rea660 (Oct 25, 2012)

My husband works in pueblo nuevo so I pop there every day to drop him off (in process of finding second car too). Do you work over here? We should meet for a tea/coffee, would be nice to have company rather than sitting on my own with my blackberry!


----------



## Lara83 (Nov 1, 2012)

My husband works in Gibraltar, im currently looking for work so would be good to meet for a tea or glass of vino  and some company!


----------



## Rea660 (Oct 25, 2012)

You sound like my kind of women, vino always goes down well! When are you free?


----------



## Lara83 (Nov 1, 2012)

lol, anytime! don't seem to be able to send private messages on here?? do you have an email address.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there is a Private Message facility - keep posting & it will be activated next time the software updates

maybe you could offer some advice on some other threads?


----------

